# Walking (safely) on a Metal Roof



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As a painter, I have several projects this year which will require walking on metal roofs to get to some areas that need painting. None of these roofs have steep pitches. Are there special shoes that can give me some extra traction? On a side note, I slipped and fell on a metal roof because I didn't see some morning dew on the surface.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sneaker should work.
I like to use one of these on the ladder.
http://www.badgerladder.com/p.92/roofing-equipment-roof-hooks.aspx


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

If it's a standing seam roof, you can clamp sheet metal vice grips to the seams in several places and lay a 2x4 across the top of them to give you a toe hold.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Joe, Seeyou, thanks for the suggestions.........I'll give both ideas a try.......and upgrade the tread on my sneakers!

I will add that I am a bit timid up on these roofs because when you fall, there's no warning, you go down & you go down HARD!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Be sure to get something in your contract (in writing) that you will not be responsible for any shoe prints or any other normal foot traffic marks on the roof.

If you damage it, yes...you should be responsible. 

That being said, if the finish is beyond serviceable and the surface is very chalked, even light foot traffic will show and you will be on the hook for it.

Just giving you a heads up and you should very carefully inspect the surface prior to walking it.


----------

